# Playlist: Marietto torna!



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube_share;NazxAHYOJfk]http://youtu.be/NazxAHYOJfk[/video]


Come back!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Xqv0nxzLris]http://youtu.be/Xqv0nxzLris[/video]

come back!


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2014)

Ciao


[video=youtube;9eW-Ik98ty4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eW-Ik98ty4[/video]



sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

non è che centri tanto ... 
ma mi è venuto in mente ... 

[video=youtube;uJhBmzeFRco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJhBmzeFRco[/video]


sienne


----------



## marietto (7 Marzo 2014)

*Back!!!*

[video=youtube;5cEzh1sjqGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cEzh1sjqGE[/video]

[video=youtube;t6FdPl58Ps8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6FdPl58Ps8[/video]

[video=youtube;IUsIPyENo_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUsIPyENo_k[/video]

[video=youtube;Ft-UWTxVEJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft-UWTxVEJM[/video]

[video=youtube;CK3uf5V0pDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK3uf5V0pDA[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

You're back!!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;NazxAHYOJfk]http://youtu.be/NazxAHYOJfk[/video]
> 
> 
> Come back!


[video=youtube;PCSFz_YycYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCSFz_YycYA[/video]

Se ci danno l'indipendenza torneremo a vivere!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Dov'eri quando sono stato bruciato e rotto?
Mentre i giorni passavano guardando dalla mia finestra
Dov'eri quando ero ferito e indifeso?
Perché le cose che dici e le cose che fai mi circondano
Mentre ti stavi appendendo alle parole di qualcun altro
Morendo per credere in quello che hai sentito
Io stavo fissando lo sguardo dritto nel sole splendente
Perso nel pensiero e perso nel tempo
Mentre i semi della vita e i semi del cambiamento sono stati piantati
Fuori la pioggia è scesa scura e lenta

Mentre riflettevo su questo pericoloso ma irresistibile passatempo ( il forum)


Mi ha preso una passeggiata celeste attraverso un silenzio
Sapevo che il momento era arrivato
Per uccidere il passato e tornare alla vita
Mi ha preso una passeggiata celeste attraverso il nostro silenzio
Sapevo che l'attesa era iniziata
E dritto diretto... nel veneto indipendente


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> You're back!!!


Ecco. Adesso come è tornato se ci facesse la grazia di tornarsene da dove è venuto non sarebbe male.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Adesso come è tornato se ci facesse la grazia di tornarsene da dove è venuto non sarebbe male.


Ma dai Marieto è forte...

E questa? Vala ben per la caporeira?
[video=youtube;OgblqwBSgok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgblqwBSgok[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Tu se proprio devi smarronare, metti qualche foto o musica di chiesa nel thread della musica classica, ed evita di scartavetrare i coglioni ovunque co sti organi, che non si reggono più.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu se proprio devi smarronare, metti qualche foto o musica di chiesa nel thread della musica classica, ed evita di scartavetrare i coglioni ovunque co sti organi, che non si reggono più.


Ma ho postato in ordine Pink Floyd
E musica popolare...

Non ci sono organi qui...
Ma non si reggono più perchè hanno sbagliato la lega nelle facciate e stanno colassando su sè stesse?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Adesso come è tornato se ci facesse la grazia di tornarsene da dove è venuto non sarebbe male.





Che è successo? Ti sei incazzato?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Che è successo? Ti sei incazzato?


Chi ? Io ? 

Tu continui a farmi confusione con le medicine.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi ? Io ?
> 
> Tu continui a farmi confusione con le medicine.


No, non faccio confusione. Le ho prese giuste. Sono sicura. Tu sei sicuro di non essere incazzato? Ho letto quel commento e mi sembrava incazzato


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No, non faccio confusione. Le ho prese giuste. Sono sicura. Tu sei sicuro di non essere incazzato? Ho letto quel commento e mi sembrava incazzato


No. Nessuna incazzatura o giornata storta. 

Solo che pure Marietto ha scassato con queste playlist.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Nessuna incazzatura o giornata storta.
> 
> Solo che pure Marietto ha scassato con queste playlist.



Poverino dai


----------



## marietto (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Adesso come è tornato se ci facesse la grazia di tornarsene da dove è venuto non sarebbe male.


Un vero signore....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Un vero signore....



Marietto tu si che sei un vero signore! Nemmeno un "fanculo Tuba"? Come fai? Mi insegni?


----------



## marietto (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Marietto tu si che sei un vero signore! Nemmeno un "fanculo Tuba"? Come fai? Mi insegni?


E' un talento naturale...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> E' un talento naturale...



bello lui :inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Nessuna incazzatura o giornata storta.
> *
> Solo che pure Marietto ha scassato con queste playlist.*


Ecco.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

Cattivi.

Che vi frega delle sue playlist(s)? Non siete mica obbligati a leggere!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco.


Lecchino.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cattivi.
> 
> Che vi frega delle sue playlist(s)? Non siete mica obbligati a leggere!


Dai visto il vero volto dei tuoi fratellini?
Ora faranno i cattivi
perchè hanno il potere

dai vieni qui, non piangere, qui cara tra le mie braccia...
eh ma diosanto ma che culone che hai...

qua si...qua dai...si dai si dai tiporto da marietto

ma sta buona...


----------



## Spider (8 Marzo 2014)

tutte le persone interessanti e interessate, 
troverebbero di grande apporto queste playlist...
veramente un pozzo di musica da dove attingere a piene mani.

Io le considero una grande donazione del Signor Marietto,
un grande omaggio che ci sta facendo, regalandoci davvero 
tutta la sua conoscenza musicale.

Grande!!!


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> tutte le persone interessanti e interessate,
> troverebbero di grande apporto queste playlist...
> veramente un pozzo di musica da dove attingere a piene mani.
> 
> ...


Troppo buono...


----------

